
THE LIGHTNING NETWORK COULD MAKE BITCOIN FASTER–AND CHEAPER - perseusprime11
https://www.wired.com/story/the-lightning-network-could-make-bitcoin-faster-and-cheaper/
======
LeoPanthera
DO WE REALLY NEED TO SHOUT?

My problems with the Lightning Network are neatly summarized in this video.
[https://youtu.be/k14EDcB-DcE](https://youtu.be/k14EDcB-DcE)

Larger blocks is the simple, obvious, and better solution, in the short-to-
medium term. That was the reason for the Bitcoin Cash fork.

